

Ask HN: How do researchers chose between 'calculus' and 'algebra'? - petrounias

As an example case, why is relational algebra not called a calculus, and why is the π-calculus not called an algebra? The principles of calculus, historically, are differentials and integrals, while those of algebra are operators and equation solving. Contemporary principles are analysis and abstract objects, respectively.
======
lutusp
> As an example case, why is relational algebra not called a calculus, and why
> is the π-calculus not called an algebra?

Because algebra and calculus are defined differently.

> The principles of calculus, historically, are differentials and integrals,
> while those of algebra are operators and equation solving.

Yes, and this leads me to wonder why you asked.

> Contemporary principles are analysis and abstract objects, respectively.

There are many fields that have some elements in common, but that are
sufficiently distinct to merit different names and definitions.

